# What Camera?



## bill

Well, I've sold my Sony digital camera as it has terrible macro focusing capabilities ( it was an impulse buy with no research into what i really needed it for)

What cameras do other forumers use?

I've been looking at the Nikon P1, so price willbe Â£250 ish, with the main criteria being its macro capabilities.

Cheers Guys

Bill


----------



## Roger

I alternate (depending on circumstances) between a Sony DSC717 a Fuji S7000 and a Canon EOS350.

Main thing is that the camera has a thread at the lens.....this way, cheap and readily available macro lenses can be attatched, I recently bought a set of 4 of different dioptre values, which can be combined as necessary (cost about Â£15 from memory).....even if your camera will only focus down to a couple of feet, you can still get macros very effectively

Roger


----------



## pugster

i use a nikon coolpix 2100 ( was about Â£150 when i first bought it) now around the 70 quid mark i think, takes great macro shots, all the coolpix series have great macro capabilities for budget cameras.


----------



## bill

Thanks for the replies so far guys, BUT come on you other forumers, I've seen some really great pictures on the site, so you must have some form of digital camera.

Is it worth me going for an SLR, (has to be a Canon as my non digital slr is Canon and i'll want to use the same lens format)

That raises another question, are Canon EF len'es (how do you spell that???) interchangable??

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Roger

> That raises another question, are Canon EF len'es (how do you spell that???) interchangable??


I,m in the same position regarding Canon film/digital.....

FD lens wont work on the DSLRs....needs EFS series I think


----------



## Mrcrowley

I have a Nikon D70. However it doesn't get used much.


----------



## Bareges

bill said:


> Is it worth me going for an SLR, (has to be a Canon as my non digital slr is Canon and i'll want to use the same lens format)
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hi Bill,

I am using (and learning about photos of watches a Nikon Coolpix 885..........Haven't really mastered full capability.

I hanker after a Digital SLR but that will require some research. As I have a battery of Nikons (801s, F90, FM2 and lenses) I will probably stick with Nikon as there is some lense compatability between 35mm and Digital SLR couplings.......Nikons are rather pricey and so the decision needs to be as right as you can make it.

So far all postings to the Forum are using the 885 which seems to have a quite good close up facility..................due to lack of time and a little one most pica are taken at night in my 'study' so most definitely not ideal conditions but the 885 still manages to produce some decent piccies.

The beauty of the digital process is that within an hour or less on a good evening I can have taken the pics and posted them to the forum - try doing that with 35mm!!

I'm still a 35mm user at heart though.

Canon is a good bet always jockeying for the top slot along with Nikon. I think Canon may actually be a better value package but personally I don't want to launch into another system.........already have Fujica - Contax - Nikon.

More than enough for one person.


----------



## rhaythorne

All my watch photos were taken with a Sony Cybershot DSC-P71. The macro focussing capabilities are not the best and all my photos are a little soft/fuzzy; although I don't take as much care over them as I should - i.e. decent lighting, tripod etc.

I've been meaning to get a Nikon D70 + lenses for ages now but keep blowing my money on watches


----------



## USEDMODEL

bill said:


> Thanks for the replies so far guys, BUT come on you other forumers, I've seen some really great pictures on the site, so you must have some form of digital camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I didn't buy a camera with photographing watches in mind, so ended up with a camera whose macro photo length is 20cm.

If you want a mutli purpose camera, good for taking general photographs and watches I believe Pugster has the camera for you.

The Coolpix 2100 has a macro length of 4cm, good for taking photographs of watches, is a good general camera and won't break the bank.

Wish I had been on the forum and asked for advise before I bought my camera.

Whatever you decide, best of luck Bill


----------



## pugster

heres a pic of a movement taken this morning with the coolpix 2100 ,no fancy lighting etc ,just put on the windowsill put camera in macro mode and disabled the flash (very important for macro shots) if you save the pic and right click on it select propertys>summary>advanced you can see the ifo for the shot,pic unloaded to my webspace because of size.

watch movement nikon2100


----------



## USEDMODEL

pugster said:


> heres a pic of a movement taken this morning with the coolpix 2100 ,no fancy lighting etc ,just put on the windowsill put camera in macro mode and disabled the flash (very important for macro shots) if you save the pic and right click on it select propertys>summary>advanced you can see the ifo for the shot,pic unloaded to my webspace because of size.
> 
> watch movement nikon2100
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Pugster, nice photo of the Arogno 152 movement. What watch is it from?


----------



## pugster

> Pugster, nice photo of the Arogno 152 movement. What watch is it from?


its a no namer,it was in a bag of non working watches i purchased to practice on, turned out it had a cracked balance endstone,its nicely decorated for a non namer- and thanks for naming the movement for me !!







,i couldnt find a reference to it.


----------



## USEDMODEL

pugster said:


> Pugster, nice photo of the Arogno 152 movement. What watch is it from?
> 
> 
> 
> its a no namer,it was in a bag of non working watches i purchased to practice on, turned out it had a cracked balance endstone,its nicely decorated for a non namer- and thanks for naming the movement for me !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,i couldnt find a reference to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

If you zoom in on the mark it is an A inside a shield which is the Arogno mark and the 152 underneath is the caliber number.

Don't know anything about them either, just that they exist.

Google afterwards and have a look ........... if I find anything, i'll let you know.


----------



## USEDMODEL

pugster said:


> Pugster, nice photo of the Arogno 152 movement. What watch is it from?
> 
> 
> 
> its a no namer,it was in a bag of non working watches i purchased to practice on, turned out it had a cracked balance endstone,its nicely decorated for a non namer- and thanks for naming the movement for me !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,i couldnt find a reference to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Just found this

History of the Arogno Watch Movement Factory:

The Arogno Watch Movement Factory, named after a small village in Southern Switzerland, was founded in 1873. The company began manufacturing watch movements in January, 1874.

The machinery for producing the movements were taken from Porrentry, a small medieval Swiss town founded centuries ago, located in the Western part of Switzerland close to the border with France. In 1873, the economic conditions were very poor. Approxiamately 100 folks (watch makers and their families) decided to move from Porrentry to the village of Arogno to work in the new watch movement factory.

The first movement type produced in the Arogno factory was a key wound pocket watch movement. The year 1887 marks the introduction of the stem and crown wound pocket watch movement. In 1899, the Arogno Watch Factory was rebuilt and renovated. New machinery was bought during WWl from 1914 -1918. Approximately 300 watchmakers were busy producing both pocket and wrist watches at a rate of of aproximately 30 thousand movements per month! But of these, it is almost impossible to find a watch or movement today!

In 1932, The Arogno Watch Movement Factories registered under the company name "Fabriques d' Ebauches Re`unies d 'Arogno SA" and become part of the Swiss Watch Association which is still in operation today under the name "Ebauches SA". After 1932, the Arogno Factories mainly produced eight day watch movements with an alarm feature used to make pocket watches and small alarm clocks.It also produced movements for gentleman's watches with small second hand in full lever quality. The Arogno Watch Factories stopped production in 1974.

From my understanding, Albert I Wajs (from the famed Ollech and Wajs, SA) purchased this company decades ago. The Arogno is primarily styled in the design of the 1946 German Luftwaffe wristwatch. The Arogno has many of the same markings as the Luftwaffe watch.

Interesting, especially the piece about Ollech & Wajs


----------



## Roy

I use a Nikon Coolpix 5400,

I've had it a year and still not read the manual, I keep meaning too though.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Roy said:


> I use a Nikon Coolpix 5400,
> 
> I've had it a year and still not read the manual, I keep meaning too though.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Nice camera Roy.

Just read the specs and it can be fitted with other lenses.

Seem to fit the bill for Bill (no pun intended)

I am also after a new camera and it certainly fits the bill for me ........ thanks Roy


----------



## pugster

thanks for the info on the Arogno , i saw the mark and number under the balance but couldnt put a name to the ebauche mark,we learn something everyday


----------



## USEDMODEL

pugster said:


> thanks for the info on the Arogno , i saw the mark and number under the balance but couldnt put a name to the ebauche mark,we learn something everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Just remembered where I had seen Arogno, pugster.

Ollech & Wajs did an Arogno watch and Roy has one for sale on the site, using an old 1940s movement.

Sales site, Ollech & Wajs, other watches.

I knew I had seen it before but coudn't remeber where.

My apologise to Bill for somewhat highjacking his thread ..........Sorry.


----------



## johnbaz

hi, i use a fuji finepix 1300, bought from a mate at work about a year ago,it's a cheap (old) camera but takes excellent pictures but i seem to be extremely good at taking awful pictures







.

i've got about six or eight pentax slr's (film cameras), a couple of cannons and some others (can't remember what makes).

i may stick all the old stuff on eprey and put monies towards a decent digi cam









regards,john.


----------



## pg tips

have a samsung digimax compact brilliant camera great results but eats batteries, the newer models are better.

Just upgraded to a eos350d brilliant in every way I've seen them on line somewhere for under Â£500 now!


----------



## bill

Thanks for all the input Guys

Seems Nikon are coming out tops for thier macro facilities.

Have a great Christmas and I hope santa brings you all the watches you want









Bill


----------



## Griff

Nikon Coolpix 775

The macro focusing is damn good.

It also has a razor sharp lens and is VERY simple to use.

It's ideal for watches


----------



## pugster

heres another pic taken by the nikon tonight,again no special lighting etc just point and click and a different subject matter







, ive been keeping/breeding preying mantids for a few years now and altho not the best looking this species is certainly the most vicious for its size.

mantis


----------



## bill

Great advice Guys (and great Photos...) I think i'm going to have to go for a digital SLR, (especially since my office has just bought two nikon 7600's, that i can borrow whenever needed) as i'll only regret not getting one.

I've been looking at the Eos 350d and 20d.... I'll have to check out the sales.

Thanks again for all the advice

Bill


----------



## Shaky

bill said:


> Well, I've sold my Sony digital camera as it has terrible macro focusing capabilities ( it was an impulse buy with no research into what i really needed it for)
> 
> What cameras do other forumers use?
> 
> I've been looking at the Nikon P1, so price willbe Â£250 ish, with the main criteria being its macro capabilities.
> 
> Cheers Guys
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hi Bill,

Two pics for you to look at. My problem doesn't seem to be focusing, but keeping reflections off the subject, and getting enough light.

I need some sort of light box I guess.



















Camera is a Cannon digital G5 Sureshot. Nice and easy to use, not too heavy,

and given good service so far.

Dave......


----------



## Shaky

Shaky said:


> bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've sold my Sony digital camera as it has terrible macro focusing capabilities ( it was an impulse buy with no research into what i really needed it for)
> 
> What cameras do other forumers use?
> 
> I've been looking at the Nikon P1, so price willbe Â£250 ish, with the main criteria being its macro capabilities.
> 
> Cheers Guys
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bill,
> 
> Two pics for you to look at. My problem doesn't seem to be focusing, but keeping reflections off the subject, and getting enough light.
> 
> I need some sort of light box I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera is a Cannon digital G5 Sureshot. Nice and easy to use, not too heavy,
> 
> and given good service so far.
> 
> Dave......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Whoops !! that should be Cannon digital G5 Powershot.


----------



## bill

Well i actually did the deed......

I Px'd my Canon eos 5 35mm camera for a Canon 350d. its great that i can use my eos lenses with my new camera.....

now to make a light box (ikea waste bin)...

i'll have to post some results.

Cheers for all the input guys...

Bill


----------



## Kzawilin

i bought a pop up light box from ebay for about Â£15 in p&p. its certainly renewed my interest in taking photos of my watches and other stuff.

i am also a lot happier with my pictures now.

My camera is an EOS300D.

sample pic.


----------

